# BLD Support Group (Facebook)



## Noahaha (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey everyone!

Riley and I started a group for people to discuss BLD. It's meant to be a place where people can ask questions and give advice to others. You get points for helping people out. I think we'll have a lot of fun in it.

So if you have a facebook profile, and you're interested in getting better at BLD or helping other people get better, join here:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/437404666380294/


Happy BLDing!


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 8, 2013)

Sure why not, it's my worst event 

Hopefully this will motivate me more...

Thanks!


----------



## moralsh (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice, I'm in!


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 8, 2013)

What about BLDers... :/


----------



## KongShou (Sep 8, 2013)

Might motivate me to finally learn bld

I'm so bad at it


----------



## Stefan (Sep 8, 2013)

Merriam-Webster:
_"a group of people with common experiences and concerns who provide *emotional and moral support* for one another"_

Wikipedia:
_"In a support group, members provide each other with various types of help, usually nonprofessional and nonmaterial, for a particular shared, *usually burdensome*, characteristic. Members with the same issues can come together for sharing *coping strategies*, to feel more empowered and for find a sense of community. The help may take the form of providing and evaluating relevant information, relating personal experiences, listening to and accepting others' experiences, *providing sympathetic understanding* and establishing social networks."_

So... I guess this is for people who DNF a lot?


----------



## moralsh (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, people who do BLD usually DNF more than people who don't 

Hi, my name is Raúl and I do BLD


----------



## Olenik (Sep 8, 2013)

I probably need this group after failing 5BLD at next weeks comp...


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 8, 2013)

Stefan said:


> So... I guess this is for people who DNF a lot?



Yeah. Plus BLD is an addiction.


----------



## DrKorbin (Sep 8, 2013)

Excuse me, dear sir:

1) What is the point in getting points?
2) Why not just use OABQ thread?


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 8, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> Excuse me, dear sir:
> 
> 1) What is the point in getting points?
> 2) Why not just use OABQ thread?



1) Just something silly to encourage people to be helpful.
2) Lots of reasons:
-More people can take part in a discussion at the same time.
-It's easier to have a longer discussion.
-There will be more tolerance for noobishness and lack of research.
-You don't have to have a forum account.
-The questions are separated into their own threads.
-There's more room for slightly off topic/wandering discussion.
-People tend to go on facebook a lot more often than the forum.
-We've already had a handful of posts in the group with 10 or more comments, and many people weighing in. The forum doesn't provide an environment where everyone is encouraged to give their two cents all the time, not that that's a bad thing.

TBH for this kind of purpose, I think that the OABQT is pretty inadequate for a beginner/a large group of beginners. It's pretty great if you're looking for specific advice, but if you're confused about something basic, it can take days to sort out.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 9, 2013)

I joined, this is a cool idea. As I wrote on the group I'm not sure I have much to contribute nowadays, but I guess I can always help out beginners who are just getting started and maybe the occasional intermediate BLD cuber too.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 9, 2013)

My name is Tim and I got 0/2 two times at Australia Nationals yesterday.

_hi Tim_

both 2/2 multi attempts screwed up with tiny mistakes for 0/2 (changed letter system, memo'd one piece with old system but executed with new system so 3 edges off, then 5 edges.)


----------

